# ماذا يقول المؤرخون عن المسيح؟



## Yanal (24 يونيو 2008)

بما ان الجروب بيتكلم عن تاريخ المسيح
فا حبيت اتناول الحديث عنه من ناحيه اخرى غير الدين والكتاب المقدس
ماذا يقول المؤرخون عن المسيح؟


هل هناك من يشك (بتاريخية) السيد المسيح؟
كلما قرأت تقويماً او ذكرت تأريخاً معيناً فأنك تشير الى أن السيد المسيح قد جاء الى العالم قبل هذا العدد من السنين. على الرغم من ذلك، البعض أرادوا أن ينكروا حقيقة مجيء السيد المسيح فاعتبروا أنه لم يوجد في التأريخ شخص بهذا الأسم، بل أن السيد المسيح هو (اسطورةّ!).
قال بعض هؤلاء بأنه لم يرد ذكر أي شيء عن السيد المسيح على لسان المؤرخين الذين عاشوا في عصره أو بعده بقليل بل المصدر التأريخي القديم الوحيد الذي تكلم عن السيد المسيح هو الأنجيل، و (المصادر الأخرى جميعها أتت من قرون لاحقة).
فهل هذا صحيح؟ الم يذكر أي من المؤرخين الذين عاشوا في فترات قريبة من حياة السيد المسيح أي شيء عنه؟ في الواقع، تذكر العشرات من المصادر و الوثائق التأريخية القديمة السيد المسيح، سنتناول هنا بعض هذه الوثائق، مما لا يدع مجالاً للشك بأن ما يذكره الأنجيل عن السيد المسيح صحيح و أن السيد المسيح هو شخص حقيقي عاش بيننا.
على العموم يؤكد الغالبية الساحقة من المؤرخين بأن السيد المسيح قد جاء و عاش فعلاً بيننا قبل 2007 سنوات تقريباً.
من بعض المؤرخين(الغير مسيحيين) و المصادر الغير مسيحية التي ذكرت السيد المسيح:
1-كرنيليوس تاسيتوس (عاش حوالي 55-120م):وردت في كتاباته عن أشخاص يدعون مسيحيين و يذكر أن المسيح قتل في عهد بيلاطس البنطي.
2-لوسيان الساموساطي (150-200م):ذكر عن المسيحيين بأنهم يعبدون رجلاً حكيماً مصلوباً.
3- سوتونيوس(عاش في القرن الأول الميلادي):يشير الى أن المسيح قد صلب في أوائل الثلاثينات من عمره.
4- بليني الصغير(112م):يذكر بليني في رسالة وجهها الى الأمبراطور تراجان يسأله فيها كيف عليه أن يعامل المسيحيين،و يوضح بأنه كان يقتلهم، و يذكر بأن المسيحيين كانوا يرنمون ترانيم للمسيح .
5- ثالوس (52م):يذكر المؤرخ ثالوس الظلمة التي حدثت أثناء موت المسيح، مع أن كتاباته غير متوفرة الا أنه وصلتنا أقتباسات من كتاباته دونه كتاب اخرون.
6- فليجون: و لم تصلنا كتاباته أيضاً، الا أنه وصلتنا اقتباسات عنه تشير الى الظلمة التي غطت الأرض أثناء صلب المسيح.
7- مار بار-سيرابيون (70م):يذكر في رسالة له الى أبنه أن اليهود قتلوا (ملكهم الحكيم) كما يسمي السيد المسيح.
8- التلمود البابلي: يذكر بأن السيد المسيح صلب في ليلة الفصح، حيث يشير اليه بأسم (يسوع الناصري). و يذكر التلمود البابلي أيضاً بأن السيد المسيح كان له تلاميذ و أتباع و أيضاً يشير الى مريم العذراء، مع أنه يشير بصورة سلبية الى السيد المسيح و مريم العذراء حيث كتب التلمود اليهود الذين رفضوا أن يؤمنوا بالمسيح، الا أن هذه الاشارات تثبت تأريخية السيد المسيح.
9- يوسيفوس(حوالي 37-100م): يوسيفورس هو مؤرخ يهودي ذكر في كتبه السيد المسيح فيصفه بأنه(رجل حكيم) و أنه حكم عليه بالصلب.

من هذه الوثائق التأريخية الى جانب العهد الجديد نتأكد بأن السيد المسيح هو شخص تأريخي حقيقي عاش بيننا و ليس مجرد شخصية اسطورية.
شهادة يوسيفوس
كتب الأستاذ چون ب. ماير يقول إن يوسيفوس ابن ماتتياس (وُلد 37 / 38 م ومات بعد عام 100م) كان أرستقراطياً يهودياً وسياسياً من نسل الكهنة وقائداً غير متحمس للقوات الثورية في الجليل أثناء الثورة اليهودية الأولى على روما (66- 73م)، ومرتداً مخادعاً، ومؤرخاً يهودياً يعمل في كنف الأباطرة في عصره وفريسياً بحسب الظاهر. ولما أسره فسباسيان عام 67، عمل في خدمة الرومان كوسيط ومترجم إبان الثورة. وأُحضر إلي روما حيث ألَّف اثنين من أعماله العظيمة: «الحروب اليهودية» الذي كُتب في نهاية السبعينيات، «آثار اليهود» وهو مؤلَّف أكبر حجماً أنهاه حوالي 93 / 94 م.

أصبح فلافيوس يوسيفوس جزءًا من الحاشية الداخلية للامبراطور وقد أعطوه اسم (فلافيوس) كاسم روماني له، وهم اسم الامبراطور. أما يوسيفوس فهو اسمه اليهودي.

وفي كتابه «آثار اليهود»، هناك فقرة أحدثت جدلاً عنيفاً بين العلماء، وهي كالآتي:

«كان في ذلك الوقت رجل حكيم اسمه يسوع، لو كان لنا أن ندعوه رجل، لأنه كان يصنع العجائب وكان معلماً لمن كانوا يتقبلون الحق بابتهاج. وجذب إليه الكثيرين من اليهود والأمم على حد سواء. وكان هو المسيح.

وعندما أصدر بيلاطس الحكم عليه بالصلب، بإيعاز من رؤسائنا، لم يتركه أتباعه الذين أحبوه من البداية، إذ أنه ظهر لهم حياً مرة أخرى في اليوم الثالث، كما تنبأ أنبياء الله عن هذه الأشياء وعن آلاف الأشياء العجيبة المختصة به. وجماعة المسيحيين، المدعوين على اسمه، مازالوا موجودين حتى هذا اليوم.

ولن أتطرق هنا إلى الآراء المختلفة التي تبناها العلماء بخصوص هذه الفقرة التي أصبحت تُعرف باسم «الشهادة» Testimonium. للمزيد من التفاصيل عن الجدل القائم حولها، يمكن الرجوع لكتاب «سار بيننا» والصفحات 37 - 45. ولكنني أحب أن أنوِّه هنا إلى أن هذه الفقرة أثارت ضجة لأن يوسيفوس، وهو يهودي وليس مسيحياً، يقر عن المسيح أشياءً - لا يمكن ليهودي صحيح المذهب أن يقر بها - فهو يشير مثلاً إلى يسوع باعتباره المسيح (المسيا) ويقول إنه قام من الأموات كما تنبأ عنه الأنبياء العبرانيون.

وفي تقديري فإنني أوافق العلماء الذين يرون أنه على الرغم من بعض الإضافات المسيحية- وهي المطبوعة بحروف مائلة في الفقرة السابقة- التي دخلت على النص كما هو واضح، إلا أن هذه الشهادة تتضمن قدراً كبيراً من الحقيقة التي يمكن ليوسيفوس أن يقرّ بها بسهولة. ويقول ماير:

اقرأ هذه الشهادة دون العبارات المائلة وسوف ترى أن تسلسل الفكرة واضح. إن يوسيفوس يدعو يسوع بأنه «رجل حكيم» (باليونانية Sophos anصr ولعلها بالعبرية Khakham). ويمضي يوسيفوس ليوضح هذه التسمية العامة (رجل حكيم) بمقوَّمين أساسيين لها في العالم اليوناني الروماني: صنع المعجزات والتعليم المؤثر. إن هذه السمة المزدوجة للحكمة تربح ليسوع الكثير من الأتباع من اليهود والأمم، وربما أيضاً -رغم عدم ذكر ذلك بوضوح- كان هذا النجاح العظيم هو الذي حرَّك القادة لاتهام يسوع أمام بيلاطس. ورغم موت العار الذي ماته يسوع على الصليب، إلا أن أتباعه الأولين لم يتخلوا عن إخلاصهم له، ومن ثم (ولاحظ هنا أن تسلسل الفكرة أفضل دون الإشارة إلى القيامة في العبارة المحذوفة) فإن جماعة المسيحيين لم تختف.

وبعد هذه الشهادة بعدة فقرات، يشير يوسيفوس إلى يعقوب أخي يسوع. وهو يصف أفعال رئيس الكهنة حنان «ولكن حنَّان الصغير الذي، كما قلنا، تولى رئاسة الكهنة كان جريئاً وشجاعاً على نحو خاص. وكان يتبع شيعة الصدوقيين، الذين كانوا قساة في أحكامهم فوق كل اليهود، كما سبق وأوضحنا. ولما كان الحال هكذا، فقد كان حنَّان يعتقد أن الفرصة أصبحت مواتية بعد موت فستوس وقبيل قدوم ألبينوس، ومن ثم فقد جمع كل مجمع السنهدريم من القضاة وأحضر أمامهم يعقوب، وهو أخو يسوع المسمى المسيح، وآخرون معه، وبعد أن وجَّه إليهم الاتهام بمخالفة الناموس، سلَّمهم للرجم».

ويقول لويس فيلدمان، أستاذ الأدب الكلاسيكي في جامعة يشيفا ومترجم طبعة «ليب» لكتَّاب «الآثار اليهودية»: «لقد شك القليلون في أصالة هذه الفقرة» . إن الإشارة العابرة ليسوع بقوله: «المسمى المسيح» ليست ذات معنى لو لم يكن يوسيفوس قد أفرد مساحة أطول للحديث عن يسوع قبل ذلك في آثاره. وهذا دليل آخر على أصالة هذا الحديث السابق والأكثر شمولاً، إذا ما استثنينا العبارات المسيحية الدخيلة على النصَّ.

ومن ثم فإننا نرى أن المؤرخ اليهودي العظيم في القرن الأول يوسيفوس، وهو يكتب بعد حوالي نصف قرن أو أكثر من حياة المسيح وصلْبه، يشهد لحقيقة أن يسوع لم يكن اختلاقاً أتت به الكنيسة ولكن شخصية تاريخية حقيقية


----------



## صوت الرب (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يقول المؤرخون عن المسيح؟*

موضوعك يفيد في الرد على الشبهات حول صلب المسيح
و أيضا الاثبات التاريخي لحادثة الصلب من كتب المؤرخين
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## geegoo (30 يونيو 2008)

موضوع و معلومات قيّمة ....
ربنا يباركك ...


----------



## ana_more (1 يوليو 2008)

موضوع هايل ومهم جداا  ربنا يباركك


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (10 يوليو 2008)

موضوع و معلومات قيّمة ....
ربنا يباركك


----------



## القسيس محمد (10 يوليو 2008)

معلومات تستحق الدراسه
ثانكس


----------



## TADO2010 (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يقول المؤرخون عن المسيح؟*

موضوع اكتر من روعة 

good luak


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*

وفي كتابه «آثار اليهود»، هناك فقرة أحدثت جدلاً عنيفاً بين العلماء، وهي كالآتي:

«كان في ذلك الوقت رجل حكيم اسمه يسوع، لو كان لنا أن ندعوه رجل، لأنه كان يصنع العجائب وكان معلماً لمن كانوا يتقبلون الحق بابتهاج. وجذب إليه الكثيرين من اليهود والأمم على حد سواء. وكان هو المسيح.

وعندما أصدر بيلاطس الحكم عليه بالصلب، بإيعاز من رؤسائنا، لم يتركه أتباعه الذين أحبوه من البداية، إذ أنه ظهر لهم حياً مرة أخرى في اليوم الثالث، كما تنبأ أنبياء الله عن هذه الأشياء وعن آلاف الأشياء العجيبة المختصة به. وجماعة المسيحيين، المدعوين على اسمه، مازالوا موجودين حتى هذا اليوم.
ميرسى للموضوع المهم والمفيد
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جيلان (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بصراحة موضوع رائع خصوصا الجزئية الخاصة بفلافيوس كونه يهودى كتب كل هذا عن المسيح
شكرا اخى


----------



## Samir poet (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مرسيى ربنا يباركك ويعوضك على الملفات القيمة


----------

